# Brown spots on leaves.



## OGKushman (Nov 9, 2009)

I have been doing some research for another friend as the last remedy I came up with for PM seems to be working out well!


But now I have pictures...only affects old growth, only shows up on this strain, here they are:


----------



## Alistair (Nov 10, 2009)

Well, we don't have much information to work with and help you determine the problem.  Please give us more details.  What's the pH of the medium that your friend is using to grow his plants?


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 10, 2009)

5 other plants, none of them affected, rockwool, GH 3 part on schedule. PH is ~5.5

its a mold or virus or something. I am pretty sure.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 10, 2009)

ya that first pic looks like a mold of some sort! the other pics looks like nute burn, maybe salts building up and clogging the pores? maybe did he spray something on the leafs????? good luck buddy hope ya get it fixed


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 10, 2009)

It looks like a fungus/mould attack.

If I had 5 other plants I would sacrifice this one to save the others.

Personally I wouldnt take any chances and I would get rid of that plant before it has any chance of spreading.

eace:


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 10, 2009)

i would spray with some sort of mold or fungus spray! and like HIE said move that plant somewhere else beside ur grow room and spray that with something! maybe a good flush too wouldnt hurt any! good luck


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Nov 10, 2009)

i would use canna tricoderma powder and if its mold related the jobs sorted with this stuff as it is some sort of beneficial bacteria that thrives on mold stuff

lol

t4


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 10, 2009)

it is not spreading to other plants. It is only staying on 2 out of 3 of his Chem Dog/OG's.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Nov 10, 2009)

but if its a mold or fungi or some sort of bacteria it can be transfered onto other plants! treat it asap


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 10, 2009)

We cant figure it out. I am leaning towards a plant virus or disease specific to the plant in question...

Cucumber Mosaic virus
Tobacco Mosaic virus
Head of Nematode
Bacteria



> *The hemp streak virus (HSV) is frequently cited on fiber cultivars in Europe.  Foliar symptoms begin as a pale green chlorosis.   Chlorotic areas soon develop into a series of interveinal yellow streaks or chevron-stripes.  Some-times brown necrotic flecks appear, each fleck surrounded by a pale green halo.  Flecks appear along the margins and tips of older leaves and often coalesce.*



great info here:
hXXp://www.hempfood.com/Iha/iha03111.html


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 10, 2009)

So after much searching I am really positive its TMV or HSV. 

His plants look like this and has curled nasty little leaves on new growth:


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 10, 2009)

Best TMV info yet
here:
hXXp://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=59345

TMV, HMV and Sun Hemp Mosaic Virus are all the same:
http://www.dpvweb.net/dpv/showdpv.php?dpvno=153


----------

